# Brittany Fast Ferry Poole/Cherbourg



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I booked this online yesterday. I input length(takes up to 9m!) and height. Paid deposit. Sorted.

Had Email from them this morning -" Can you tell me if your vehicle is more than 3.5 tons?" I replied "the max gross weight is 3500kg so the answer is "No"

Their reply: "sorry in that case you can't use Fast Ferry as we can't take anything over 3.5 tons" :roll: :roll: :roll:

Then followed a series of to-ing and fro-ing of EMails where I tried to establish the exact question they meant to ask and to establish whether my vehicle (at 3500kgs) could or could not travel "Fast Ferry"

There was nothing during the booking process which asked for weight and I haven't had a reply to my last EMail.

I figure there are many Members who have a Coachbuilt M/Home of 3500kgs. So- anyone had experience of the Fast Ferry?

Can I use it or not? :?:


----------

